
AWS CloudWatch Events - pavel_pt
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2016/01/introducing-cloudwatch-events-monitor-and-rapidly-react-to-changes-in-your-amazon-web-services-resources/
======
pavel_pt
For customers with big infrastructure and/or a high rate of modifying
resources, the ability to be notified of events occurring within AWS instead
of than polling various describe APIs should be a huge win.

